# Slingbox



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried to find a thread about this but unable. If you have any info you can pm me just in case big brother is watching. Or if it is no problem post here.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I have it and it has worked fine for the last three years. No VPN required. I have an 8 mbps connection which is not a problem.


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

motojet said:


> I have it and it has worked fine for the last three years. No VPN required. I have an 8 mbps connection which is not a problem.


I am trying to get it hooked up to my dads cable in the states. Will that work


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

that will work without any issues. just try to get as much upload bandwidth as you can in the states


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Would it be better to buy it through best buy and have my Dad pick it up from the store close to him, hook up his end then send the rest to me?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

EAP said:


> Would it be better to buy it through best buy and have my Dad pick it up from the store close to him, hook up his end then send the rest to me?


Send what to you? He hooks it up and then emails you the you the 'dial-in' address, is that what you are talking about?


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

If that is how it works. Do I need any software to install? So he just hooks everything up there and send the log in/Dial in address?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

EAP said:


> If that is how it works. Do I need any software to install? So he just hooks everything up there and send the log in/Dial in address?


Yes. I am sorry.... I thought you were saying your dad will need to send you hardware which is not necessary... You will need to get the software (SlingPlayer - may be available online). You will need to get some other information from your dad so your computer can find his specific Slingbox (SlingID, etc.). 

I think you can set up the software on multiple computers, but only one computer can access the SLingbox at a time. Also, I haven't used the SlingPlayer Mobile (for Iphone, Ipad, etc.), but heard it costs ~$30 per device. 

Good Luck, Bro. 

Also, I second the advice provided by the other poster in that you should get decent download and upload speeds to use this device from the U.S.


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Yes. I am sorry.... I thought you were saying your dad will need to send you hardware which is not necessary... You will need to get the software (SlingPlayer - may be available online). You will need to get some other information from your dad so your computer can find his specific Slingbox (SlingID, etc.).
> 
> I think you can set up the software on multiple computers, but only one computer can access the SLingbox at a time. Also, I haven't used the SlingPlayer Mobile (for Iphone, Ipad, etc.), but heard it costs ~$30 per device.
> 
> ...


What is considered decent?


----------

